# Rick Simpson Oil



## Earlyriser76 (Sep 15, 2015)

There seems to be many snake oil salesmen out there saying they have the real RSO deal.

If YOU had to buy some Rick Simpson Oil, (making my own isn't an option) who would you buy this from?


----------



## VladFromOG (Oct 3, 2015)

RSO *is* snake oil. Simpson took an outdated hash making tech that was posted in high times in the 70s, then published a ton of "testimonials" online about how it cures cancer. He created buzz and used it to sell his low grade hash oil from Canada to US dispensaries for far more than its worth. He was arrested for selling tons of oil across national lines around 05, though he claims its bc the canadian docs hated marijuana and wanted to suppress mmj. It should be noted that at the time he was arrested that MMJ was legal and widely accepted in Canada, and also by American health authorities. The medical community has embraced MMJ since the 90s; there is no medical conspiracy to suppress it, quite the opposite.
His method creates an oil that is a bit purer than Bubble Hash (60-75% cannabinoids) but much of the beneficial terpenes get cooked out, and the extract contains a bunch of chlorophyll, tannins, and sugars, making it nasty to smoke or vape (suitable for oral only). Modern hash making techniques like BHO and CO2 yield 85-99% cannabinoids and beneficial terpenes, and no chlorophyll, tannins, or sugars. While RSO has helped people, its not as life saving as its proponents make it out to be. For example, all studies done on cancer used pure cannabinoids in direct contact with the tumors. Apostasis of gliomas requires direct contact. But Simpson claims that just eating his half purity extract will cure all cancers, contrary to current evidence. And then he charges 3x more than a pure extract for it. If you try to call him on it he will create several online identities and use them as "proof" that he has a miracle cure. And thats the problem. He sells hope at a high premium, and uses shady means to do so.
Yes, even a low purity extract can be effective. Just not as effective, and not in as many circumstances. Bottom line: You dont need RSO specifically. Any high purity extract will do as well, likely better, and will cost less. Just go buy some BHO or CO2 oil. CO2 is better, BHO (street or dispensary) is often made with shitty contaminated butane, so ask about how it was made before you buy. But if you just want something at equal purity as RSO, a well made fullmelt bubble is solvent free, has less contaminates, and has more cannabinoids than RSO.
You can easily make bubble stealthily at home, since it only requires the bags and water, or for even higher cannabinoid content, do a dry ice sift with the bags. You can get up to 75% that way.


----------



## gb123 (Nov 7, 2015)

rso is crude but the idea is there an it does work


----------

